

ShopLocket Now Lets Merchants Bundle Physical And Digital Goods - katherinehague
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/06/shoplocket-physical-digital-bundles/

======
krmmalik
Great news Katherine. Are you planning to provide a fulfillment service at any
point?

Also - Do you have anything on the roadmap that will aid the seller's exposure
of their goods? I ask that because many existing sellers are able to take
advantage of the huge customer base on places like Amazon and eBay which gives
them a huge advantage.

Either way, wish you the best of luck with ShopLocket ;-)

~~~
katherinehague
Thanks for the support! Getting wider distribution for sellers products is
definitely one of our top priorities right now. We've never been out to build
a marketplace, but keep your eye out for some exciting things coming down the
line :)

As for fulfillment, we recommend Shipwire or Amazon fulfillment to our sellers
right now. They do a great job.

~~~
krmmalik
OK, thanks.

Look forward to your future announcements.

------
smalter
Great the see the product evolve. Keep it up!

